# How many deer has everyone killed?



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

as the heading says

i have shot 5, 2 does and 3 bucks nothing special. post up guys/gals
if anything nice post up some pictures.
Ty Noe


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

1 fat doe. Processor said maybe 3 1/2 years old. My boy missed a nice 6 point on Saturday evening (his first ever trip to the woods bowhunting. He hit a small twig right in front of the deer. Oh well, lesson learned.) Thank god he didn't wound it, that would not have been a good first experience.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*we all do*



jtascone said:


> 1 fat doe. Processor said maybe 3 1/2 years old. My boy missed a nice 6 point on Saturday evening (his first ever trip to the woods bowhunting. He hit a small twig right in front of the deer. Oh well, lesson learned.) Thank god he didn't wound it, that would not have been a good first experience.



sorry to hear, but there is a good side to that..if he would have shot that buck his first time out he would probably think it was easy and when hunting got tough he would get discouraged easy..believe me happened to me..

congrates tho..we all miss

Ty


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

That's easy to answer...and my answer is a big fat *0*...:embara: I've never been able to for one reason or another. Now 2008 will hopefully be different. Haven't had any venison for a few months so I've been craving it for a while. :nod:


----------



## luker (Oct 17, 2007)

I only have one doe but im only 13 so.. but i shot it in my backyard, there is a corn field that me and my neighbor have a few stands back there and we have been successful with 5 deer in 2 years!


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

7 as of saturday


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

1 as of nov13 2003with a gun


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

luker said:


> I only have one doe but im only 13 so.. but i shot it in my backyard, there is a corn field that me and my neighbor have a few stands back there and we have been successful with 5 deer in 2 years!


thats better than i got. this year i have got 0 and i am 13! missed sat and mon :embara: missed two deer in two days!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

2 words!!!!!!! GOOSE EGG!!!! or maybe it's NONE!!!! lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

4 bucks

2 9 points
1 8 point
1 5 point

4 does

5 button bucks


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> 4 bucks
> 
> 2 9 points
> 1 8 point
> ...



how many deer can you kill? here you can only kill 4 does-button bucks and 2 bucks. i have 0 of anyukey:


----------



## OutdoorDreams16 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been hunting since I was 12 and now am 16, have killed around 10 deer so far.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> how many deer can you kill? here you can only kill 4 does-button bucks and 2 bucks. i have 0 of anyukey:


Im talking about all my life. lol. Not just this season.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Im talking about all my life. lol. Not just this season.


o!!! believe it or not in southern South Carolina and Georgia you can kill as many deer as you want no limits! i know a guy who knows a guy who killed 10 deer in one day! could you imagine skinning and gutting 10 deer in one day? i know a guy is South Carolina how as of last year has killed 434 deer! and like 145 buck


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> o!!! believe it or not in southern South Carolina and Georgia you can kill as many deer as you want no limits! i know a guy who knows a guy who killed 10 deer in one day! could you imagine skinning and gutting 10 deer in one day? i know a guy is South Carolina how as of last year has killed 434 deer! and like 145 buck


Good Lord. thats alot of deer.

But If i were him, id take it easy, and try to manage the herd.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Good Lord. thats alot of deer.
> 
> But If i were him, id take it easy, and try to manage the herd.


yep i know what you mean, but in southern South Carolina and Georgia here is a lot of deer(hence no limit) the guy how shot the 10 deer said he was NEVER doing that again. i think he got tired of skinning deer. i had a neighbor that went hunting on his fathers farm is Georgia and he went is the wood and in 20 minutes he had a doe and a 6 point buck!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

This is my first year of hunting but I have killed a doe with a gun and a buck with a bow.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ive killed i think 7 does and 5 bucks which were bow kills then 2 does with a gun.

2 8points
1 13 point (which is my biggest)
1 6 point
1 11 point


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> Ive killed i think 7 does and 5 bucks which were bow kills then 2 does with a gun.
> 
> 2 8points
> 1 13 point (which is my biggest)
> ...


From looking at your location thing, It says your from Texas?

Have you ever hunted south Texas?


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i've killed about 12 somewhere around there


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Last year i killed 7! 

2 bucks! - One bow, one gun
5 Does!- 4 Bow, one gun!

It was a blast! I have killed a a total of 13! Been hunting 2 yrs.. this year is my 3rd!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> From looking at your location thing, It says your from Texas?
> 
> Have you ever hunted south Texas?



yes i have i hunted the king ranch a few years ago but mostly hunt west texas in pandale, its south of ozona


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

*2*

Ive shot 2. Both bucks 1 button buck and 1 nice 8 it sucks tho because we are allowed to shoot as many does as we want with a bow and both deer were from gun hunts. but my dad shot 1 his entire life and that was just last week


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Ive been hunting since i was 12 and now im 16. I have shot 12 deer. Out of those 12 five of them were bucks. Three of the bucks were preaty good.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have been hunting since i was 6( really with a gun at 6!)and have shot 2. this is my first year bow hunting and really hunting the other years i only went out like 2 times. anyway i shot a button when i was 9 and a doe FRIDAY with a bow. my first bow deer!!!  i am 13 now:wink: 


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ty Noe said:


> congrates tho..we all miss
> Ty


I dont miss what are you talking about:wink:


So far this year I have killed a basket rack 6, which is my first buck with bones, then I missed a doe this passed gun season:sad: All in told I have killed 5 deer in 6 years of hunting 3 of them are bow kills. I also have 1 turkey and a possum to my name as well, looking to make a couple squirrel kills and hopefully a couple more deer kills as well this season

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## Archer CAT (Apr 18, 2007)

*Zero....*

I am new to this whole archery thing....but i can say i would like to go hunting. i'm just to much of a wimp to get up in one of those tree stands...I know ha ha its funny but im terrified of heights seriously but i enjoy target shooting and is pretty good at it.embara:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Saturday's doe was number 25 for me, 12 years in the woods but I didn't connect until my 4th season. Still waiting on my big boy though


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Archer CAT said:


> I am new to this whole archery thing....but i can say i would like to go hunting. i'm just to much of a wimp to get up in one of those tree stands...I know ha ha its funny but im terrified of heights seriously but i enjoy target shooting and is pretty good at it.embara:


I'm afraid of heights as well but as soon as that harness is connected to the tree I'm all good. Give it a try from just a couple feet with a good harness on, see how it goes


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I'm afraid of heights as well but as soon as that harness is connected to the tree I'm all good. Give it a try from just a couple feet with a good harness on, see how it goes


Yea.. that may work! And if it doesnt.. just pull out the good ol double bull and all of your problems will be fixed!


----------



## Archer CAT (Apr 18, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I'm afraid of heights as well but as soon as that harness is connected to the tree I'm all good. Give it a try from just a couple feet with a good harness on, see how it goes


That's a good idea....it just might work Thanks!


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've Killed 
3 Does 
1 11 Point


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

thsi is my year. i hav killed 1 4by4 buck.


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

IN 15 years 60 plus I guess.9 of which are bucks.
2 so far this year.After Thanksgiving it is back to wacking does.
I am Horn hunting right now.I 8 pointer down this year.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

3 does
4 mule deer bucks
1 pronghorn antelope
3 cow elk
1 bull elk

and about a half million rabbits

:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

here is a pix of my 4by4.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Great shot MH, nice buck too


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

5 deer 2 does with a bow 1st doe with a bow was nice and the 2nd was large my dad said it was about 125lbs feild dressed and when we cleaned there was about two inches of fat in places. and with a gun 2 tiny does and 1 7 point. and been hunting since i was 8 and im now 11 i dont have pics of my first 2 does.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

This year, I have killed 1 eight point (bow)...nothing to brag about.
I have missed one 10 point with a 7" droptine due to my release not letting go of my string.... Day later... new release. 

Total Kills with bow: 2 bucks
Total Kills with rifle: 17 bucks....9 does in a 17 year span of my 23 years living.

Going tomorrow to see if Droptine will come out. Hence my screen name. BBD stands for "Big Buck Down" for those who were wondering.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've shot one, a 7 point buck. Shot him monday afternoon.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> 4 bucks
> 
> 2 9 points
> 1 8 point
> ...


lets rephrase this, now that the breaks over.

2 9 points
2 8 points
1 4 point
1 5 point
4 does
5 button bucks.


thats all ive killed in the past 4 or 5 years.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been hunting for three years and have gotten 3 deer Two with my bow and one with a shootgun on friday after thanksgiving. All bucks 1st was a 4 point 2nd was a nice nine point and my 3rd was a 6 point, it didint have a big rack for the body but it weighed about 170-180. i am going to make a pair of rattling antlers from my 6 point.I have a bowteck commander with coper john site and release.

Tackscall i see you live in wny i live in clarence what part around here do you live in?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Clarence Center


----------



## Reinhold (Nov 27, 2007)

0, because bowhunting is not allowed in Estonia.:tongue: Actually I like animals and wouldn't want to kill them.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> Ive killed i think 7 does and 5 bucks which were bow kills then 2 does with a gun.
> 
> 2 8points
> 1 13 point (which is my biggest)
> ...


Nice dude I'm just trying to shoot a Buck  well one with antlers:embara:I have shot 2 deer a button buck was my first one Jan 26 07 then I shot a doe this season Sept 29 07 on opening day with a double lung pass threw shot at fifteen yards I was really happy with shot I made that day


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

master hunter said:


> here is a pix of my 4by4.


nice buck I was almost able to shoot a buck like that but I made a tiny little noise that I barely heard and I was right next to it and the buck went away:sad:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ive killed 4 deer


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i have been hunting since i was 6( really with a gun at 6!)and have shot 2. this is my first year bow hunting and really hunting the other years i only went out like 2 times. anyway i shot a button when i was 9 and a doe FRIDAY with a bow. my first bow deer!!!  i am 13 now:wink:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


lets change this, i now have 3 deer! 2 gun 1 bow. this Saturday i went hunting with my new rifle that i worked for all summer and shot a the smallest of 2 does that i saw. the biggest one smelled my and ran out of my sight. it was only about 30 yards away but i couldn't see it. anyway it was trying to convince the one i killed i was there and it was working. it turned and was head back to where it came from and i thought " oh what the heck i have to clean one anyway( my brother shot a button buck about 15 minutes before) so i put my scope on the outer lung quartering forward and let that bullet fly. that 270 win. bullet made hamburger out of that outer lung, never touched the other lung. i don't have pics because we did every thing to it in the field and it is sitting in the frig curing right now. :wink:


----------



## bowtechbuck9 (Jun 16, 2007)

ive shot 10 two with a shotgun and 8 with my bow
4bucks
6does
This year i shot my biggest to date a 140" 9point


----------



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

I have shot two bucks. One small eight-point, last year. One big 10 point this year.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

nonw of my hunting spots are "hot spots"

I had 2 chances. One i missed because my sight was lose for some reason. it must of been bumped on the way out. I had one at 5 yards but it busted me. If i would of stood up as soon as i heard it i could of shot it but o well i learned. I had another shot at it at 20 yards but it was to dark and i didnt want to chance it.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*Uh Oh*



Reinhold said:


> 0, because bowhunting is not allowed in Estonia.:tongue: Actually I like animals and wouldn't want to kill them.


LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A ANIMAL RIGHTS ACTIVIST HERE!!!!

ok back to topic..congrates on all the deer everyones killed!!


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

OutdoorDreams16 said:


> I have been hunting since I was 12 and now am 16, have killed around 10 deer so far.


your doing preaty good but were they with just the bow and gun or one of the two. but anyways good work.


----------



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

I've killed 9 deer and 1 elk

1 -8point 135" buck (my biggest)
2 -5points
3- does
3 -button bucks

1 -cow elk (600 lbs)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

im 10 and i'v killed 3 1 10 2 buttin bucks


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Got 9 deer this year acouple small bucks and some does.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

thats hard i got 5 this year a doe and a 5 pt buck with the bow (first and off the ground) and with gun 9 pt and 2 does but i think i'm up to like 10 or 12 now i'm not sure


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I have been hunting a year and have harvested 3 does. Not any big boys yet but have seen them and missed them:embara::embara:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i also got a cow elk hard to say how much she weighed all i know is that she weighed a ton and took 3 trips back in and packing her back out it sucked but thats part of hunting !! :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

thats hard 





*NONE*


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ive been hunting hard since i was 8 and ive lost count of the deer ive killed i would say around 35-40 deer and im 14 years old now i shot my first deer with a 222 

ive killed 6 bucks and a whole lot of does

a BIG 8

a BIG! 7

a 4 

and 3 spikes that i can think of


ill try to get picks of the 8


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in az so you have to get a tag and ive killed 2 coues bucks not real big. 1 6x6 elk would have been a 6x7 but was broke.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Close to 100 maybe a few more, I grew up in NC and you could kill 5 a year with firearms, and I grew up in a hunting family with land. I move to Kentucky 6 years ago and I might have killed 7 deer the whole time I've lived here; but the quality is MUCH better, 5 out of the 7 Kentucky deer have been wall mounts.


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

luker said:


> I only have one doe but im only 13 so.. but i shot it in my backyard, there is a corn field that me and my neighbor have a few stands back there and we have been successful with 5 deer in 2 years!


im 14 and ive only shot 2 they were with a 20 gauge 

this is my first year with a bow


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...I don't count necessarily. What does that prove or why does it matter? I only count the good times I have had with being out with family and/or friends, or just being out there by myself spending time with God's creation.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

iv shoot 12 deer, 4 bucks, and 8 does most was with bow. only 4 were gun kills. and can we count small game? thats what i magor in. all whistel pigs are scared of the name HOYTTBOY.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

iv shoot 12 deer, 4 bucks, and 8 does most was with bow. only 4 were gun kills. and can we count small game? thats what i magor in. all whistel pigs are scared of the name HOYTTBOY.


----------



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

2 a 9 point nothing to brag about and one doe


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

master hunter your shot on that 4x4 looks a little far back was he quartering away from you ?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> master hunter your shot on that 4x4 looks a little far back was he quartering away from you ?


yes


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

perfect :wink: that 4x4 looks like a nice buck what did it score 

and i also have shot 3 deer 1 doe with the muzzeloader and 2 bucks with the crossbow


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

at the end of this season i have the grand total of 3 deer
2 does an one button
i will hopefully get 6 or 7 next year


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

last year i shot a 9 point whit my rifle and a 8 point with my bow both good bucks got the 9 mounted and the 8 european mounted i shot a 79 pound doe so for oklahoma that is ok.I have shot 3 does and 2bucks. just last year.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> perfect :wink: that 4x4 looks like a nice buck what did it score
> 
> and i also have shot 3 deer 1 doe with the muzzeloader and 2 bucks with the crossbow


it scored a 110. my first year, first deer (i am 12).


----------

